# Slovak: mystifikácia



## marynocka

Mohla by som poprosiť o pomoc s vetou?

Program     sa snaží balansovať na pomedzí seriózneho dokumentu a mystifikácie a udržať poslucháčov až do konca v napätí, či to, čo počúvajú, je naozaj myslené vážne.
Ide mi hlavne o slovo mystifikácia, ale i balansovať, prípadne ak sa nájde dáky dobrák s návrhom celej vety, budem veľmi vďačná.


----------



## Azori

Mystifikácia je úmyselné klamanie, zahmlievanie skutočnosti, niečo klamlivé a vymyslené. V tejto vete to bude asi protiklad seriózneho (dôveryhodného) dokumentu. Balansovať znamená udržiavať rovnováhu, takže v tomto prípade by sa to asi dalo chápať ako udržiavanie týchto dvoch vecí v rovnováhe.


----------



## marynocka

Dakujem, dlho mi trvalo, kym som tu vetu pochopila na to, aby som ju mohla prelozit....
Avsak, prepac, nevyjadrila som sa dobre, chcela som, aby mi niekto pomohol dat to do anlictiny. 
Zatial som dala tu vetu takto. Moze byt?
   The programme attempts to combine a serious document with misleading bamboozlement in order to keep listeners in suspense until the end as to whether the statements they are listening to are meant seriously.


----------



## winpoj

napadá mě "...tread a fine line between a serious documentary and a hoax...


----------



## marynocka

Dakujem, 
a to co som dala je uplne zle alebo pochopitelne a nie najlepsie?


----------



## winpoj

No myslím, že použít "document" je chyba. Dokument ve smyslu dokumentárního filmu je "documentary". U toho slova "bamboozlement" si nejsem jistý, znám ho jen pasivně - jen je otázka, zda pak slovo "misleading" není kapánek redundantní. Jinak se mi Vaše verze zdá v zásadě OK.


----------



## marynocka

Nejde o dokumentarny film, cize by to mohlo mozno byt, ale asi som tam mala dat radsej nieco ine. Nevadi, uz sa stalo. Dakujem


----------



## Azori

marynocka said:


> Dakujem, dlho mi trvalo, kym som tu vetu pochopila na to, aby som ju mohla prelozit....
> Avsak, prepac, nevyjadrila som sa dobre, chcela som, aby mi niekto pomohol dat to do anlictiny.


Vo Vašom úvodnom príspevku nebola o preklade ani zmienka. Býva zvykom uviesť jazyk, do ktorého sa má slovo/veta preložiť.


----------



## marynocka

Ano ospravedlnujem sa, nedoslo mi to.


----------



## Azori

Nemusíte sa ospravedlňovať. Keď neviete poskytnúť informácie hneď na začiatku, nemôžete ani čakať náležitú odpoveď.


----------



## marynocka

dakujem pochopila som.
Jedna vec: bola som na viacerych jazykovych forach, ale nikde ma takto nezdrbavali ako na tomto. Tak som nieco zabudla napisat, preboha a co sa stalo. Nie som v tomto skusena, myslela som ze sa tu preklada hlavne do angliny. Tak teda sorry.


----------

